# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Jim's Famous Fried Chicken

## stick47

(They say the food is as good as ever after the extensive remodel) 

*Jim's Famous Fried Chicken*

The wait is over! We are proud to announce that Jim's Famous Chicken is now open for business! Come on in and give us a try! We are so thankful for your patience and continued patience as we bring you the World's Best Fried Chicken!!! We will be open Monday - Saturday 10:45-9:00 pm. Hope to see you all soon.

10811 NE 23rd St
Nicoma Park, Oklahoma
(405) 769-4412

----------


## ctchandler

> (They say the food is as good as ever after the extensive remodel) 
> 
> *Jim's Famous Fried Chicken*
> 
> The wait is over! We are proud to announce that Jim's Famous Chicken is now open for business! Come on in and give us a try! We are so thankful for your patience and continued patience as we bring you the World's Best Fried Chicken!!! We will be open Monday - Saturday 10:45-9:00 pm. Hope to see you all soon.
> 
> 10811 NE 23rd St
> Nicoma Park, Oklahoma
> (405) 769-4412


I'm moving to Midwest City and I saw that your were open yesterday.  I'm looking forward to visiting you when I get in town.
C. T.

----------


## Head

Congratulations! That's quite a "remodel" job. You guys must be grateful to back to work. We'll come see you soon.

----------


## ctchandler

Today's DOK reported the following.
C. T.

"NICOMA PARK EATERY REOPENS
   NICOMA PARK — Jim’s Famous Chicken, a Nicoma Park fixture for more than 40 years, has been taken over by the Oklahoma City-based Swadley’s Bar-B-Q family of restaurants. Jim’s celebrated the reopening of the restaurant, 10811 NE 23 under the Swadley’s ownership with a ribbon cutting Wednesday. Swadley’s has stores in Bethany, El Reno, south Oklahoma City, Quail Springs and Mustang. The Swadley’s and Jim’s restaurants and BBQ Sauces are members of the Made in Oklahoma Coalition. The newly remodeled Jim’s features more family seating, more menu items and a drive thru. A second Jim’s location in south Oklahoma City is projected to open this spring."

----------


## Martin

reno work for jim's has started in the old swadley's location at sw 89th & western.  -M

----------


## Martin

jim's on sw 89th & western opened for business on friday 3/6... the place looked absolutely packed today. -M

----------


## Jeepnokc

> jim's on sw 89th & western opened for business on friday 3/6... the place looked absolutely packed today. -M


I didn't realize that they were putting one down in my neck of the woods.   Will have to go  looking for it.  I went on a few dates with his daughter back in the day and that is when I got my first taste of his chicken.

----------


## Mel

Uh,,, nm.

----------


## UnclePete

Is the Jim's in Nicoma Park actually in Shady Nook?

----------


## stick47

I could only qualify that by referring to who gets the sales taxes and since Shady Nook isn't an incorporated township, the answer to your question is, no, Jims Famous Fried Chicken is in Nicoma Park, OK.

----------

